# what type of fish are running in florida in december???



## huntin4sharks (Aug 5, 2009)

rays jacks or what


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Where abouts in Florida? It's a big state.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Redfish and bonita. Maybe some Sheephead.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Pompano run in my Linda.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

its been about 20 years ago but my Dad and i caught a bunch of flounder fishing the creeks around St. Augustine. in a small boat drifting with mud minnows. one sweet memory and i hope to get down there again and try and see if it still works and i would think it would. 
not sure what the surf fishing at St. Augustine is like in Dec/Jan. Anybody got any idea? Thanks in advance.


----------

